# Serenade Op. 24



## derin684 (Feb 14, 2018)

Composed in 1923, Schoenberg's Serenade for Bass Voice, Clarinet, Bass Clarinet, Mandolin, Guitar, Violin, Viola and Cello is one of the most underrated works of Schoenberg. 

One of his first twelve-tone compositions for a large scale of instruments(the 4th movement), the work consists seven movements:

1. Marsch
2. Menuett
3. Variatonnen
4. Sonett von Petrarca
5. Tanzscene
6. Lied (ohne worte)
7. Finale

The traditional movements, unusual instrumentation(likely to be inspired by Mahler's 7th), and a more repetitious structure makes this piece a bit unusual compared to his other compositions. 


What do you think of this particular piece of music?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2018)

I've been put off listening to it by the weird ensemble. I do like other pieces written around the same time, such as the Suite Op 29.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2018)

I enjoy it very much.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

Love it. It's fun, refreshing and elegant.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Has anyone found a good performance of the petrarchan sonnet?


----------



## derin684 (Feb 14, 2018)

Mandryka said:


> Has anyone found a good performance of the petrarchan sonnet?


I have the Sony Boulez boxset, and it's fine I guess.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I love it and have the Marlboro recording on Sony.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There's a performance with Louis-Jacques Rondeleux, Boulez conducting, which I think is good in the serenade. There's a really good transfer of it on Wergo. I'd say even better is one conducted by Hans Rosbaud, Derrik Olsen singing.

I'm glad this thread was started because I'd always thought the sonnet was horrible, impossible to sing, so I was pleased to find these two.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like the work - Schoenberg deploys his unusual forces with skilful restraint and variety and the somewhat archlike seven-movement structure is interesting. I have the Ensemble InterContemporain/Boulez recording on Sony.


----------

